# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Er wordt te vaak de diagnose ADHD vastgesteld

## Leontien

> De diagnose ADHD wordt te vaak gesteld. Dit blijkt uit gegevens die de universiteiten van Ruhr-Universitat Bochum en Basel verzamelden.


nu.nl

Wat is jouw mening hierover? Wordt er tegenwoordig te vaak ADHD vastgesteld? Vind je dat nog geloofwaardig? Of vind je dat een druktemaker niet gelijk het etiket van ADHD opgeplakt moet krijgen?

Stem hierboven en geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Lizzz89

Een diagnose betekent nog niet dat degene niets meer kan. Juist door de diagnose kan de persoon hulp krijgen waar nodig om zo goed mogelijk mee te draaien in de maatschappij. De diagnose moet niet als excuus gezien worden, wat volgens mij nu het algemene idee is, maar moet stof tot nadenken geven en daarmee te kijken waar verbeteringen ingevoerd kunnen worden.

Ik denk trouwens dat het steeds vaker voorkomt door de toenemende druk uit de maatschappij op alle lagen. Meer mensen lopen daardoor tegen de problemen aan en kunnen na diagnose weer manieren zoeken om verder te gaan met hun leven op een behapbare manier.

----------


## christel1

Vroeger, heel veel vroeger dan waren er ook wel kinderen met ADHD, dat waren kinderen die niet konden stilzitten, of die hun aandacht niet bij de les konden houden, of die iets drukker waren dan andere kinderen.... 
De dag van vandaag word je dan raar bekeken. 
Ouders geven de dag van vandaag ook sneller toe aan de "verleidingen" van de maatschappij.... Je gaat naar een winkel, kind zeurt een beetje en ouders geven toe... Kind mag een snoepje nemen of mag een speelgoedje kiezen, omdat het toch maar niet meer aan hun hoofd zou zeuren. Een nee mag blijkbaar niet meer in deze maatschappij, je moet medelevend zijn met je kinderen, ze MOETEN alles krijgen wat een ander kind ook heeft, op 8 een gsm, op 10 een IPAD, op 12 een laptop of nog vroeger, terwijl ze nog niet eens deftig kunnen schrijven... Op de pc, spellingscorrector op en je moet niet meer nadenken (staat nooit op bij mij) maar ik behoor nog tot de "oudere" generatie die opgegroeid zijn met blad en papier en een vulpen, nee nee geen balpen want dat mocht niet bij ons op school... 

Vorige week was ik een reportage aan het bekijken over "verjaardagsfeestjes voor kinderen van 6-12 jaar", echt dat was er "over", opgehaald worden met de limo, naar de wellness voor een massage en brubbelbad en brubbels te drinken, 2000 euro dat was geen nieuwtje meer en dan stel ik me echt vragen bij onze consumptiemaatschappij ?

Wat als die kinderen een tegenslag hebben in het leven als ze iets ouder zijn ? Direct grijpen naar de pillen of praten ??? En wat met de kinderen van ouders die zich zo'n duur feestje niet kunnen veroorloven ? 
Wat verwachten die kinderen dan als ze 16/18/21 worden ??? Een brommer, een auto, een huis ???? 

In mijn tijd moest je ook knokken om er te geraken hoor, heb een jaar en een half geleden nog een klasreunie gehad met vrouwen die nu allemaal 50 zijn of 49... en onze oud leerkrachten. De leerkrachten zegden zelf dat het onderwijsniveau een pak gedaald was tov onze tijd, een opstel schrijven of een verhandeling of paper, als de inhoud maar goed is, de taalfouten mogen ze niet meer op "letten".....dus ook geen punten meer voor aftrekken en dan komen die kinderen aan de hogeschool of universiteit terecht waar er wel naar gekeken wordt en krijgen ze ineens een druk op hun schouders....en moeten ze blokken om er te geraken, in Frankrijk is het al zover gekomen dat ouders protesteren omdat kinderen van de lagere school thuis 's avonds nog een half uurtje huiswerk moeten maken, dat vinden ze overdreven ???? 
Later gaan ze solliciteren voor een job en lap, weer eens afgewezen..... mama en papa zijn er niet meer om hun handje vast te houden en een depressie is niet ver af dan.... 
Natuurlijk we leven in een maatschappij die eisen stelt, maar die zijn er altijd geweest, die waren er 50 jaar geleden ook al en toen hadden de mensen nog de mogelijkheden niet die we nu allemaal hebben... Ik heb nog leren typen op een typmachine, geen electrisch hoor, een gewoon en dan nog zonder correctorlint erbij dus met typex uitvegen of gewoon herbeginnen.... 
Wat me wel opvalt, als een pc nu niet werkt dan beginnen de mensen te "flippen", logisch nadenken zit er soms niet meer in.... probeer maar eens met hoofdrekenen en zien hoeveel mensen er nog kunnen tellen zonder rekenmachine... je zou echt schrik krijgen om ze eten te geven en daar bestaat geen pil of diagnose voor, ze noemen dat "gezond verstand"

----------


## Flogiston

Ik lees net dat in NL het taalbeheersingsniveau zo ver is gedaald, dat de hogere opleidingen (zeg maar: waar je vanaf je 17e of 18e jaar naartoe gaat) taalspreekuren en bijspijkerlessen organiseren.

De studenten kunnen nog wel lezen, maar ze zijn niet meer in staat tot begrijpend lezen.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Er is tot heden heel weinig bekend over concentratieproblemen. Er zijn tal van biologische, sociale en psychosociale factoren die aanleiding geven tot concentratieproblemen en hyperkinetische gedragingen. Het vereist een zorgvuldige diagnose van een arts in samenspraak met een psycholoog om deze diagnose te stellen en een bijhorende behandeling voor te schrijven.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ben ik het wel en niet mee eens! 

Niet:
Bij mij waren ze ook bezig om dat te gaan uitzoeken.(ben nu 18) Ze hebben alleen met mijn moeder een gesprek gehad en daar kwam volgens die hulpverlener uit van nou je hebt het waarschijnlijk net niet. En als je het echt verder wil weten ja nouja dan moet je dit maar laten onderzoeken ofzo -_- Erg raar ging dat allemaal! 

Wel:
Ik merk nu in het onderwijs stage loop en daarin wil werken dat ouders snel een conclusie trekken goh mijn kind is wel erg druk denk dat het ADHD heeft. Tegen woordig vind ik idd wel dat er snel een diagnose wordt gesteld en heel snel van die ritalin pillen wordt gegeven! Voorbeeld: Bij mijn neefje hebben ze vastgesteld dat hij ASS heeft (verzamelnaam voor adhd, pdd-nos etc) nu is het geval dat die ouders hem ritaling hebben gegeven, nou werkelijk waar het kind lacht niet eens meer! Ik ben het echt waar niet mee eens dat het kind hier medicijnen voor krijg! Voor die medicijnen was er niks met het kind aan de hand, ja hij had energie en was vrolijk! Maar ja mijn tante is ook zo,, ik heb wel een kind maar hij moet gewoon op de bank zitten en mond dicht. Dat kunnen kinderen nou eenmaal niet en is maar direct vast gesteld kind heeft een storenis en krijgt ritaling. Mijn mening verschikkelijk doe je niet met je kind! 

Maargoed dat is mijn mening! Mijn vader en broer hebben ook allebei ADHD en ja kan daar wel mee omgaan, behalve het feit van chaotsich zijn, niet plannen (doe ik zelf overigens ook allemaal) Maar oke!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja ik drukte me waarschijnlijk niet duidelijk uit; ik wou aangeven zoals jij doet dat veel te vaak relatine wordt voorgeschreven en dat er nog tal van andere psychologische problemen zijn die concentratieproblemen en hyperactief gedrag veroorzaken. Dus ik ben het volmondig met uw genuanceerde reactie eens.

----------


## christel1

Natuurlijk wordt er te vaak naar rilatine gegrepen de dag van vandaag, zeker als je kind een beetje drukker is dan een ander kind. Kunnen ouders hier niet meer mee om de dag van vandaag ? Volgens mij minder dan vroeger... je komt thuis van je werk, mama, papa, en dan nog eens de zorg over 1 of meerdere kinderen en ja je begint te stressen, de kinderen zeuren want ze hebben honger, snel snel snel iets op tafel toveren, huishouden moet ook nog gedaan worden en het huiswerk van de kinderen moet nog nagekeken worden enzo... 
Dan stel ik me de vraag, ik heb 2 kinderen in mijn uppie bijna alleen opgevoed (gescheiden toen ze 4 en 5 waren), ik had een fulltime job, in ploegensysteem 24/24 en ook soms 7/7... allé wel 3 ploegen he... ik kookte alle dagen vers eten, kinderen aten al warm op school maar ik kon dit niet doen op mijn werk dus ik moest ook warm eten 's avonds of 's middags... en Nee ik was geen superwomen, gewoon heel georganiseerd, ik moest ook mijn huis poetsen, de tuin onderhouden en 2 kleuters opvoeden die wel al naar school gingen. Kwam ik de nacht af, dan was ik rond half zeven, zeven uur thuis, dan deed ik de kinderen naar school tegen half negen, echter de school was al uit om 15u20 dus, om 9 uur ongeveer in slaap en om 3 uur terug mijn nest uit, dat was 6 uurtjes slaap en soms een week van 7 dagen nachten, 2 of 1 dag thuis en daarna terug 7 namiddagen werken van 14 tot 22 uur... om 7 uur opstaan, kinderen ophalen bij mijn zus waar ze sliepen en naar school brengen, mijn werk doen thuis want ja het huishouden moest ook gedaan worden en dan terug gaan werken, soms ook 7 dagen na elkaar (treinen rijden er ook in het weekend en op feestdagen) en de dagen dat ik in de week dan thuis was dan waren er wel allerlei zaken die moesten gedaan worden. 
Mijn schoondochter heeft ook ADHD, een vriend van mijn zoon ook en die wilt geen rilatine meer slikken omdat zijn gevoelens daar ook door afvlakken, hij is wel druk maar niet echt vervelend druk, is ook ondertussen al 25, mijn schoondochter zit wel altijd aan iets te prutsen maar zij wil heel georganiseerd zijn terwijl mijn zoon, geen ADHD nogal chaotisch is eerlijk gezegd, schoondochter wil een strak schema, met alles gepland op voorhand, hij kan op de ene moment iets beslissen waar zij dan de creep van krijgt... 
't Ja ik zeg altijd de ene vult de andere dan maar aan en samen vormen zij wel het ideale koppel hoor, met of zonder ADHD... 
Als je kinderen niet kunnen stilzitten, laat ze sporten, laat ze zich uitleven maar verwacht niet dat ze als een kamerplant op de bank gaan zitten.... ze moeten al een hele dag stilzitten op school, laat ze dan thuiskomen en eens goed uit de bol gaan, mijn zoon zat op judo, turnen en trampolinespringen, dus beweging genoeg... mijn dochter zat ook op turnen, keurturnen en judo, dus ongeveer elk 10 uur sport per week, de wedstrijden dan nog niet meegerekend dat was ook soms nog eens een hele zaterdag of zondag weg.... laat de kinderen toch nog een beetje kind zijn en ga niet direct naar de dokter om medicatie om ze wat "koest" te houden, niet gezond hoor.

----------


## Flogiston

Rilatine? Is dat een soort Ritalin?

----------


## christel1

dat is hetzelfde Flogiston..

----------


## Flogiston

Ah, dat wist ik niet. Ik kende wel Ritalin, had nog nooit van Rilatine gehoord.

----------


## sietske763

ik was juist heel blij dat ze onderzoek deden naar ADHD, daar kwam dus de drukte in mijn hoofd van,
met ritalin voel ik me stukken beter!
dus ik ben voor ADHD onderzoek.
als ze dit eerder bij mij hadden gedaan was mijn leven stukken beter geweest.
slik overigens alleen ritalin als ik georganiseert en geconcentreert moet zijn die dag.

----------


## Jokie

Ik heb 2 volwassen kinderen die ADHD hebben, ik kan dat met zekerheid zeggen we hebben namelijk aan een 5 jaar durend onderzoek mee gewerkt over erfelijkheid bij ADHD, in het UMC, uit dit onderzoek blijkt dat mij kinderen het van hun vader erfden dus heb ik ervaring met 3 ADHD gasten, ik zou het niet hebben willen missen heb er ook weer van geleerd, onder anderen dat er vaak te snel `n ADHD label op zit als een kind gewoon druk is ,ik zelf was als kind enorm druk en als volwassenen nog, maar gebleken is dus dat ik geen ADHD heb dit alles is onderzocht door onder anderen DNA af te staan en uit verschillende testen bij dit onderzoek is gebleken dat er wel degelijk erfelijke factoren mee spelen het fijne van het onderzoek weet ik niet meer want inmiddels is dat al weer zeker 15 jaar geleden maar het is me wel duidelijk dat je ook te snel kan zeggen dat een kind ADHD heeft er komt namelijk veel meer bij kijken als gewoon druk!!!

----------


## ben0911

het is tegenwoordig veel makkelijker om in de medicijnkist te grijpen dan echt tijd aan de mens te besteden. dus er wordt te vaak en te snnel voorgeschreven.

kinderen moetn gezond eten, normaal spelen en op tijd naar bed.
o ja, noemden we dat vroeger niet: "opvoeden" ?.

natuurlijk zijn er ook echte probleem gevallen en daarvoor schijnt ritalin een verademing te zijn.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Inderdaad zoals Sietske hierboven.

----------


## spond

Mijn dochter slikt nu sinds 1 mnd ritalin, ze is 18jr heeft adhd, het drukke zit in haar hoofd.Aan haar zelf valt niets op, wel aan de chaos die ze om zich heen creeert, school waar ze op vastloopt, afspraken die ze vergeet, niet met geld om kunnen gaan.
Ze zit nu nog in de opbouwfase, maar het gaat al zoveel beter, en waarschijnlijk kan ze overgaan dit jaar! 
De diagnose adhd krijg je niet zomaar, gebruiken ze ook het handboek voor psychiatrie voor, wat ze over heel de wereld gebruiken, dus dat het te vaak gesteld word kan je niet zeggen. Misschien zijn er toevallig veel mensen die adhd hebben

----------


## ben0911

> Mijn dochter slikt nu sinds 1 mnd ritalin, ze is 18jr heeft adhd, het drukke zit in haar hoofd.Aan haar zelf valt niets op, wel aan de chaos die ze om zich heen creeert, school waar ze op vastloopt, afspraken die ze vergeet, niet met geld om kunnen gaan.
> Ze zit nu nog in de opbouwfase, maar het gaat al zoveel beter, en waarschijnlijk kan ze overgaan dit jaar! 
> De diagnose adhd krijg je niet zomaar, gebruiken ze ook het handboek voor psychiatrie voor, wat ze over heel de wereld gebruiken, dus dat het te vaak gesteld word kan je niet zeggen. Misschien zijn er toevallig veel mensen die adhd hebben


Goed te horen dat het veel beter met haar gaat. 
Ik zei ook al "natuurlijk zijn er ook echte probleem gevallen en daarvoor schijnt ritalin een verademing te zijn"


Zouden er echt zoveel meer mensen ADHD hebben dan vroeger?
Wie het weet mag het zeggen. 
Toch blijf ik Ritalin een laatste stap vinden als alle andere dingen al geprobeert zijn zoals een aangepast dieet etc. En ja, soms is Ritalin nodig en een prima oplossing.

----------


## sietske763

en gewoon ervoor zorgen dat je niet afhankelijk wordt van ritalin, dus als het even kan.....niet iedere dag!
het is trouwens heel goed om goed wakker te worden, als ik dus een dag ritalin slik, ben ik in 15 minuten ""opgestart"" anders duurt het wel een uur.
ik blijf er wel van balen dat je voor concerta zo,n hoge ziekte verzekering moet hebben..slikte dat eerst maar door geldgebrek minder sterren.....dus geen concerta.

heb wel eens gehoord dat er ritalin retard bestaat, werkt 7 uur en wordt wel vergoedt...
mijn HA wil dat niet geven omdat hij dan vindt dat ik eerst naar een psychiater moet....
belachelijk, mijn diagnose staat in het systeem.

----------


## reneli

Wie ben ik om te gaan beweren dat te veel mensen al dan niet terecht de diagnose ADHD krijgen ? Er zijn introverte mensen, er zijn extraverte mensen en er zijn chaotische mensen. Meestal heb je een mengeling van de drie, of toch zeker van twee op drie. Beroepshalve - ik ben G.On.-leerkracht - denk ik dat je pas over ADHD mag spreken als je op school of thuis ernstige overlast veroorzaakt en/of je er zelf last van hebt. Ik weet wel, "ernstig" is geen goede omschrijving, want te weinig concreet. Maar over het algemeen blijf ik, voorzichtig gesproken, wél van mening dat er op onze jeugd te veel etiketjes worden gekleefd.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik vind het goed dat er onderzoek wordt gedaan naar ADHD (en aanverwante aandoeningen), zodat iemand geholpen wordt. Zoals Sietske hierboven al uitlegd over zichzelf  :Smile: 
MAAR het moet niet zo zijn dat als een normaal kind dat een beetje druk doet omdat het te weinig lichaamsbeweging krijgt en teveel computert aan de ritalin moet en dat gebeurd wel steeds vaker, dat er zulke medicijnen worden voorgeschreven wanneer het niet nodig is. 
Vriendje van mijn neefje kreeg ook stempel ADHD, nou als we een middag gaan schommelen en voetballen en ravotten dan is dat vriendje net zo uitgeteld als mijn neefjes, dus die ritalin die hij krijgt is dan onzin...

----------

